# cm9 alpha 2 Audio messes up when Touchpad goes to sleep



## bachdiep85 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just installed cm9 alpha 2 on my touchpad yesterday. I decided to test a music track. Walked away for a bit so my screen went dark. I noticed that the audio got messed up instantly. When I hit the power button, the audio was all fine and dandy again. Kinda annoying if you want to listen to audiobooks at night. Does anyone have a similar problem? Is this an on-going issue/bug? Has it been fixed?


----------



## whadzinaname (Oct 20, 2011)

This issue existed since CM7. Keep the audio output at 50% or get a portable external speaker.


----------



## conradportelli (Aug 24, 2011)

get poweramp from market just installing it fixes the issue


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Actually, Poweramp is one of my favorite apps, but does not fix the bad screen off audio. Even PA distorts during sleep on my TP. It may have done something for your machine but will not prove a universal fix.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ke1v3y (Feb 11, 2012)

whadzinaname said:


> Just installed cm9 alpha 2 on my touchpad yesterday. I decided to test a music track. Walked away for a bit so my screen went dark. I noticed that the audio got messed up instantly. When I hit the power button, the audio was all fine and dandy again. Kinda annoying if you want to listen to audiobooks at night. Does anyone have a similar problem? Is this an on-going issue/bug? Has it been fixed?


Honestly, this isn't even a CM issue. If you look on the webOS forums (see here:http://forums.webosn...ouchpad-19.html), you'll notice the discussion of the same issue. I've heard whispering about the 3.0 kernel for CM 9 possibly fixing it, so fingers crossed. Otherwise, suck it up. I love my music and I can't wait for a fix on this. But at the same time, this one falls on HP, not CM.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

ke1v3y said:


> Honestly, this isn't even a CM issue. If you look on the webOS forums (see here:http://forums.webosn...ouchpad-19.html), you'll notice the discussion of the same issue. I've heard whispering about the 3.0 kernel for CM 9 possibly fixing it, so fingers crossed. Otherwise, suck it up. I love my music and I can't wait for a fix on this. But at the same time, this one falls on HP, not CM.


Considering the audio works flawlessly on CM7 A2.1, I think that this definitely is a CM issue. There is an audio issue in WebOS as well, but I can confirm that CM7 A2.1 has no such issues, and I've just upgraded to CM9 A2 and now am losing sound after the screen goes to sleep. I've read that the Bricked Kernel has fixed this issue for some people, though I don't know if it would work on CM9 A2 or not.

EDIT: I've flashed the latest Bricked kernel and it seems to have resolved the issue.


----------

